# opening day results



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

didnt get out till about 8:30 due to being lazy and sleeping in.lol. did a lot of walking, didnt see a lot of cuttings. did see a bucket load of those little red suckers. got one fox and missed another when he saw me at the edge of a field and took off running, i missed, with a 12 gage. lol. man im telling you those buggers are tuff to see with all the leaves still on the trees. i did spook a few deer when i came up out of a ditch and one did this spooky kind of scream as it ran off, it was really a strange noise ive never heard before. saw ALOT of deer sign, this year looks promising how'd everyone else do?


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I got out at 8 this morning in the back woods. I did see a lot of Hickory cuttings, no beech though. A majority of the woods is hickory and beech. I got two blacks and a nice gray. Missed another black and my brother got one black. I had to leave at 10 to go to work, but my brother stayed out for a while longer. I got all three out of the same hiclory tree, and missed the other one on its way into that same tree. Must be loaded with nuts this year. Looking forward to getting back out there.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Great reports guys...I wish I had been out there this morning. I was stuck in the classroom teaching the young people instead. Looking forward to hitting the woods soon...maybe tomorrow evening after school.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Nephew and I went out at daylight. My day started badly. Took my 22 ruger 10-22 out of the case and got it ready to go. Noticed that last weekend when I was checking zero I left the magnification setting up on 12x on my scope. Turned the power ring down to 4x and heard a "tink" noise that mysteriously sounded like it came from inside the scope. Looked through the occular lens and sure enough, my reticle is at 45 degrees. Luckily the 12 gauge was in the truck. Once I switched guns, I went along the west treeline and my nephew went across the road to the east woods. He sat in his deer stand to see what was going on and got some good pictures. One picture of an 8 point with decent tines but no real mass. Several does and fawns. No squirrels. 

I managed to get 2 good sized fox squirrels in the same tree (a maple of all things, watching some oaks near it) within about 20 minutes of each other. Eventually my nephew came to see what the shooting was about, and got another fox squirrel about 70 yards from me. 

When we got back to the land owners house and he found out my scope had broken, he GAVE me a simmons deerfield 3x9x32. We got it mounted and sighted in. I was really impressed with his generousity. 

Turned out to be a decent day.

Huntinbull

PS One of these days I will remember to bring a CAMERA!!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Glad to see someone had a good day, I had to get 2 teeth pulled today , hoping to get out tomr


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

glad to see someoone had some luck, hopefully i'll get out one evening this week. work keeps getting in the way


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

Much like the OP I screwed around and did not get out til around 8:30a. Hunted til around 11:15. Saw three total all gray. Passed on the first one due to size (very young), second one was quicker than I was and the third I got to finally pull the trigger. All I can say is "One less Squirrel".

Went home for lunch and went back from 1pm til 2:30p. Saw and killed one gray in the first 5 minutes. Wile picking him up saw another but was too far away to get a good shot at it. Thats all I saw the rest of the day.

All in all a great day. Seen 5, got 2. Might even take off tomorrow just to go for some Reds. 

I heard alot of shots today so it seemed as if alot of people were successful. Lost of foliage though, made things difficult for me at least. They are not on the ground yet and the trees are as full as can be.

Hope all the OGF members did well.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> got one fox and missed another when he saw me at the edge of a field and took off running, i missed, with a 12 gage. lol.


Would you like to borrow my 10/22 with the 100 round magazine? BTW,,,, dod you notice that squirrel you shot had a large tumor between it's rear legs?


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

went out from 7;30till about 10;30 seen 3deer, an no squirrels but on the way back out 2 my truck i spotted a ground hog that been living under our tractor shed at the gun club sleeping,with just his head sticking out of the hole,had 2 go around 2 get a clear downhill shot on him. he never new what hit him lol 22 hv cci hp 
afternoon me an mrstwister went 2 a new set of woods that we just got premission 2 hunt full of oaks,birch and lots of hickery.1st place wife seen a deer running with a coyote chasing it couldn't get a shot ended up seeing plenty of deer sign(saw 6 deer all day)an a lot of cuttings under a few hick's but no tree rats sat there from 1pm till about 3;45.
rode the quad up 2 the very top of the ridge,oaks on the side's,hick's on the top sat from 5;30 till dark mrs didn't see anything but birds an chipmonks,i saw 1 red chasing 2 greys way up in one of those hugh oaks!#wacthed them for about 30mins b4 one of the greys stopped an gave me a shot.the savage mark ll did its job again  2 shots 1groundhog/1grey.sure felt good being out in the woods again
twister
work 2morrow then off till monday!#


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I have been working on finishing up a website design for someone so I didn't get out till 4 this afternoon. I hit the woods behind the house and ended up seeing 3 reds, got a shot at one but missed ??? can't see how but I did. Still green and hard to see them up high in all those leaves. Gonna give it a shot again tomorrow evening, if I don't decide to go bass fishing. Will try and post pics if I do any good.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

ez, where is your stinger shirt? you don't have a camo one. lol and no shades it doesn't look like you.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Would you like to borrow my 10/22 with the 100 round magazine? BTW,,,, dod you notice that squirrel you shot had a large tumor between it's rear legs?


that sucker moved so fast i needed a gernade.lol.

bobby, thats my cloak


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Well it's not exactly opening day but NETMAN and I got out Saturday morning and limited out by 9:05am. We went back out this morning and got a few more. We ended up with a total of 17 for the two mornings. All were gray except 5 that were Fox. Out of all of them only one had a warble, and yes we kept it..... It was a great time in Southern Ohio's Scioto Trails State Forest. !#!#!#


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I got 2 the other day after goose hunting wasnt successful, both red.


----------

